# NGD - DC800 (Carvin inlay PSA)



## jbard (Aug 7, 2012)

So, my DC800 came in and it's actually what I was looking for except one thing... I was not aware Carvin would use 6 string block inlays on an 8 string. If I knew that I would have went with no inlay. I'm not sure if I dislike it enough to send it back and wait another 4 months, but I'm not exactly thrilled either.

In any case, here's some pron!






















Here is the influence to the block inlays to start with...
















Reverse Headstock, which I dig.
















Satin neck


----------



## veshly (Aug 7, 2012)

Damn, looks good. Dig the head.


----------



## yuureikun (Aug 7, 2012)

That looks absolutely killer. I love the binding with the black stain and blackburst look. Personally I am really digging the inlays. And that top looks excellent.


----------



## jbard (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I'm warming up to the inlays. They just weren't what I was expecting.


----------



## Razzy (Aug 7, 2012)

jbard said:


> I think I'm warming up to the inlays. They just weren't what I was expecting.



Yeah, that can throw you through a loop for sure. Something not meeting the expectation can make it seem worse than it is.

That being said, I don't like block inlays anyway, and to me, they look fine as far as block inlays go.


----------



## bucketbot (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice! 

Nice Les Paul too. What are the pickups on it?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 7, 2012)

definitely not liking the block inlays
i'd definitely send it back


----------



## NickS (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks killer HNGD

I just ordered my first DC800 today!


----------



## jbard (Aug 7, 2012)

bucketbot said:


> Nice!
> 
> Nice Les Paul too. What are the pickups on it?



Thanks. I have an 81b/85n in it now, but they are being pulled soon... they sound terrible in it, lol. I have some blackouts to try and if that doesn't work out, next stop is BKP. Looking at it, I really need to swap out the pickup selector with a black one to finish the blackout look. I have planet waves 3+3 coming to replace the grovers too. It plays pretty damn well.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not a fan of block inlays on any instrument, so I'm probably not the best person to ask about it. But I do agree that inlays should be scaled to fit the instrument (I'm look at you Jackson from a few years ago! ).

Also, how come you don't own many guitars?


----------



## bucketbot (Aug 7, 2012)

jbard said:


> Thanks. I have an 81b/85n in it now, but they are being pulled soon... they sound terrible in it, lol. I have some blackouts to try and if that doesn't work out, next stop is BKP. Looking at it, I really need to swap out the pickup selector with a black one to finish the blackout look. I have planet waves 3+3 coming to replace the grovers too. It plays pretty damn well.



Yeah I Like BKP's Have them in a couple of my Guitars but not in my Les Paul.
I Like the stock pickups in my 57 VOS


----------



## Lirtle (Aug 7, 2012)

I hate block inlays but I actually think they look really cool here. Sucks that theyre not what you wanted though...


----------



## jbard (Aug 7, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Also, how come you don't own many guitars?



That's not all of them, sigh. I keep telling myself it's time to cut the glut and sell some and then I just... don't. lol 



bucketbot said:


> Yeah I Like BKP's Have them in a couple of my Guitars but not in my Les Paul.
> I Like the stock pickups in my 57 VOS



Nice LPC. I just don't think I could get used to a 50s neck. I liked the stock pups, but I couldn't really jell with them.


----------



## Splinterhead (Aug 7, 2012)

First off that is indeed a sweet looking guit. When I first saw the inlays I was did a ...wuh? But then after a couple of more minutes it sunk in and I think it works. Me personally I likes my fret boards nekkid...but that's just me.


----------



## bucketbot (Aug 7, 2012)

Indeed! Any Niggles re the Fret Markers are blotted out by the awesome look of the rest of the Guitar. really nice quilt! 

Looking forward to getting mine!


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Aug 7, 2012)

I like it! Sweet guitar!

I generally _don't _like block inlays (although my DC150 has them), but I think these smaller ones look better than full-sized ones. Go figure.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 7, 2012)

i personally think those block inlays look really cool six string sized on the 8 string, it looks like you purposely tried to do a throw back classic themed guitar on an ERG. that in itself is totally rad.


----------



## larry (Aug 7, 2012)

sweet, quilted, black, sex!!!

congrats man!


----------



## Exit Existence (Aug 7, 2012)

The natural body binding on that looks amazing!


----------



## Atomshipped (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful guitar, except the inlays... That's the first Carvin that made me just go "wtf?". Normally people pick weird (to me) specs, that's not Carvin's fault lol. But when I saw this .. yeah, definitely would be disappointing.


----------



## MJS (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks great.  

I never liked block inlays (even when I had a Les Paul Custom), but even if I did and the size bothered me, the rest of that guitar is nice enough that I don't think I'd even consider sending it back for a second. 

If it plays as nice as it looks, I doubt the inlays will bug you for long. 

I'd be much more upset if I sent it back and got the right inlays... but liked the original one's quilt better.


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 7, 2012)

blocks always look strange to me after having flags on my esp. sweet guitar!


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I like the block inlays more that size than I would have had they put some huge, 8 string width ones on.


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 7, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

DAT hello kitty guitar  but seriously, beautiful carvin!


----------



## jjcor (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice! But I just think it looks a little odd with the 6 string block inlays. BUT I didn't notice till you put the Gibson in the picture.


----------



## jbard (Aug 7, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> DAT hello kitty guitar  but seriously, beautiful carvin!



Dat kitteh guitar has a warmoth baritone neck being made for it... lol. I need to sand the pocket before it gets here, sicne they decided to pant it somewhere in asia... they must have just blasted like 50 at a time... It should turn out pretty cool though. Already have a white EMG 81x installed in it.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats you have good taste Sr.


----------



## Poparad (Aug 7, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> I think I like the block inlays more that size than I would have had they put some huge, 8 string width ones on.



Ditto. In fact, in the pic beside the Gibson, I actually think the blocks on the DC800 look more properly proportioned.


----------



## Purelojik (Aug 7, 2012)

i think those inlays really sets this guitar apart from other DC800's. i say keep it. looks sexy


----------



## jbard (Aug 7, 2012)

After playing it for a couple hours, I don't think this is going anywhere. This is my first Carvin and they deserve the reputation they have. For a guitar in this price range, the playability and build quality is out of this world. The pickups are... interesting. I think they have potential, but I'm going to have to go to tweak town on the EQ. The inlays aren't what I expected, but the guitar as a whole is a winner to me.


----------



## FireInside (Aug 7, 2012)

I think the inlays look fine.






Sorry for the off topic but is that green and black one in the back a Grynch?


----------



## jbard (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, it's a grynch. I STFU and play it at 0:35

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY2fYZocCyY&feature=plcp


----------



## FireInside (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice  Not a fan of flames but I always thought that guitar was badass. The green w/black is so sweet, *almost* green dot sweet in my book.


----------



## ra1der2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sweet axe, I actually like the look of those block inlays, I think the extra fb space on each side makes it pop


----------



## GiantBaba (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not the one that shelled out the cash for it, and I'd be super-bummed if I custom ordered a guitar that ended up not being what I wanted, but personally I like how the inlays look. They don't seem "wrong" or anything like that. Also, cool Grynch!


----------



## NickS (Aug 7, 2012)

I know I'm one of the very few here that like block inlays, but I got them on my DC727 that I've had for about a month and it is the same thing on that guitar. It looked a little weird at first, but not even close to bad enough to send it back, the rest of the guitar is phenomenal.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 7, 2012)

I stared at it a lot and decided I like the inlays haha  I wasn't sure about them when I read the paragraph before, but they look awesome, and after seeing them I'd consider them for mine.

Also, that black quilt is really subtle but that makes it fucking awesome. At a glance it looks like an 8 string take on an LP Custom, but the quilt top adds just enough of something without taking over the vibe of the guitar. I dig. Possibly the classiest DC800 to date


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow Carvin did a great job on this build! And good job on the options... it all flows nicely together! Looks awesome!


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 8, 2012)

I would send it back if you can. Just go plain or dots (not my fav, but better than the blocks)

It's up to you though.

THAT GREEN RR1!!!!


----------



## littledoc (Aug 8, 2012)

Personally I'm not a fan of block inlays at all, so maybe I'm not the best judge... but I think these look better than if they were really huge and covered nearly the whole width of the fretboard.


----------



## Mister-Tux (Aug 8, 2012)

That collection! That Rhoads! 
And that DC800 of course 
Happy NGD, I'm jealous.


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful guitar, man.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 8, 2012)

I like the block inlays as well tbh. I just don't like how "normal" block inlays on 6 strings seem to cover the whole fret, and makes it look weird IMO. This one on the other hand, looks really great since its centered and looks really well placed. I DIG.

HNGD man. I probably wouldn't be bother with it, hell if ever I order a DC800, I might actually consider block inlays given how it looks. I probably wouldn't if i didn't see this 1st though.


----------



## jbard (Aug 8, 2012)

Cool man. That's one of the reasons I put the PSA spin to the NGD. I'm really warming up to it, but if I did it over again, I would have done no inlay. At the same time, some people, like yourself, may actually like it more. In either case, the not-so-obvious fact is made more known, so people have a better idea what it looks like. I think it could help people out when specing.


----------



## mustache79 (Aug 8, 2012)

I envy your guitar collection. I don't even have an electric right now.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 8, 2012)

I like the inlays im just wondering why they didnt make the blocks as wide as the frets themselves.

Can I have one of those soloists?


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 8, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> I like the inlays im just wondering why they didnt make the blocks as wide as the frets themselves.
> 
> Can I have one of those soloists?


The same reason Jackson uses regular size shark fin inlays on their 7s.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, man. I feel for you on the fact that it didn't fully meet your expectations but like others have said, I think it came out great. I normally don't dig block inlays but they flow nicely here. Good call on keeping it. 

Ya mind sharing specs? Body wood, neck wood, etc?


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy NGD! I actually really like those block inlays....looks classy!


----------



## jbard (Aug 9, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> Ya mind sharing specs? Body wood, neck wood, etc?


 
DC800 1 ________ ________ 
8-STRING ACTIVE GUITAR FIXED B 
QSK 1 ________ ________ 
BLACK STAIN QUILTED MAPLE TOP 
QPH 1 ________ ________ 
QUILTED MAPLE HEADSTOCK 
BBE 1 60.00 60.00
NATURAL BODY BINDING 
MAH 1 ________ ________ 
CLEAR MAPLE NECK/MAHOGANY SIDE 
BGB 1 ________ ________ 
BLACK GLOSS BACK & SIDES 
BST 1 ________ ________ 
BLACKBURST EDGES 
DTS 1 ________ ________ 
DEEP TRIPLE STEP STAIN 
5M 1 ________ ________ 
5PC-PC LAM MPL NCK W/KOA STRIP 
PSN 1 ________ ________ 
PAINTED SATIN BACK OF NECK 
8SHR 1 ________ ________ 
8 S REVERSE STD HEADSTOCK 4+4 
MP 1 ________ ________ 
MOTHER OF PEARL BLOCK INLAYS 
STJF 1 ________ ________ 
STAINLESS STEEL JUMBO FRET 
BC 1 ________ ________ 
BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE 
BL 1 ________ ________ 
BLACK CARVIN LOGO 
SL 1 ________ ________


----------



## Seventary (Aug 9, 2012)

That's one sweet guitar!! I have no problems with the inlays. Looks good IMO.


----------



## frogunrua (Aug 10, 2012)

Not what I would have expected either. Makes me glad I got dots.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok the DC800 is very nice, but that trans green RR1 is Jesus's own guitar


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Aug 14, 2012)

a wild hello kitty strat body has appeared....carvin dc800 used SEXY AS FUCK!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 14, 2012)

I wanna see the Jackson in the back. Forget the dc800.


----------



## noise in my mind (Aug 14, 2012)

I think the inlays looks fine, any larger and they would just look bulky and awkward. You have quite an awesome collection going on there btw!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 14, 2012)

I actually dig the inlays on it, and they fit the guitar aesthetics IMO. Personally, considering the neck width, there's a risk a full sized block would become a bit too much for me. Irrelevant as it's your guitar, evidently!


----------



## jbard (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've really warmed up to the inlays and am loving the DC800 as a whole. It really is a joy to play. The satin neck is highly recommended.



ittoa666 said:


> I wanna see the Jackson in the back. Forget the dc800.


 
Which one?


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks really nice! Bet it plays stellar too! HNGD


----------



## Seanthesheep (Sep 22, 2012)

WANT.

Im forsure adding block inlays to my DC800s specs before I order it, just have to decide now between ebony or birdseye maple fretboard


----------



## fabeau (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats man and I think that the inlays looks fine..you got a nice axe


----------



## Curt (Sep 23, 2012)

How are the carvin actives?


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 23, 2012)

I think the inlays look good.


----------



## Galius (Jan 31, 2013)

So far this is the only DC800 we have seen with block inlays. Expect a DC800 NGD within a couple weeks with black blocks on a birdseye board. I have a feeling this one is going to be epic


----------



## JLocrian (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm actually really diggin the inlays also. I might just have to rethink my upcoming Carvin build lol


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm digging the inlays. 

Happy New Carvin Day!


----------



## ASoC (Jan 31, 2013)

I love seeing Carvin NGDs, probly my favorite brand to look at. All the Carvins are unique and they all say something about their owners personality. For example, I think that your guitar is gorgeous, but I never in a million years would have thought of those specs when I was ordering mine  I think its the same for a lot of the guys on here, everybody has their own thoughts as far as how a guitar should look and its great to see different perspectives. 

Happy NGD dude


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 31, 2013)

I've decided I like it lol. HNGD.


----------



## Estilo (Feb 1, 2013)

DAT LP!!!


----------



## tsar nicholas (Feb 1, 2013)

I think this looks hell of cool


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 1, 2013)

Sweet guitar. Dc800 goodness!


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if Carvin fixed the pickup cavity problem?


----------



## Diggi (Feb 1, 2013)

Love this guitar. Nice!


----------

